# My home setup



## NicholasA (Nov 15, 2017)

Here's my little corner. I recently changed the grinder to a Eureka 75e with mythos burrs on it as it is much more home user friendly. I'm planning to build in a pitcher rinser, knock box,... I'll post pictures as things progress, but for now:


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sweet setup mate


----------



## maliziasm (Nov 16, 2017)

Very neat. Looks great!


----------

